# Lou Lou 6 year old female blue colour point ragdoll seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou is a 6 year old, female, blue colourpointed Ragdoll. She is seeking a new home due to problems settling down after the introduction of a younger cat and also the arrival of a baby. Lou Lou seems unhappy and withdrawn and is also toileting away from her litter tray, probably due to stress. She used to use her tray reliably and when she goes to stay with a family member, she is much happier and uses her tray then. Her owners have tried everything to help her settle with the younger cat and baby, but feel, as Lou Lou appears so unhappy, that she would be happier in a quieter home.

Lou Lou is a nervous Ragdoll, so does not like to be picked up, but she does come to her owner for stroke. She enjoy being brushed and her owner tell us that her coat is in good condition.

Lou is neutered and microchipped. Her vaccinations are out of date, but her owners have said they will have them redone, before any adoption.

She enjoys supervised access to a very secure garden.

Lou Lou needs a quiet, child free (and no chance of any), pet free home. She was attacked by a dog and is petrified by them now, so she must not go to a home where there are dogs living or where dogs visit. Lou Lou prefers female company, so ideally would suit a lady owner, preferably someone who is retired or semi retired. While there is every likelihood that Lou Lou will start to use her litter tray reliably once in a quiet, stress free home, her new owner will need to be able to cope with the habit if it were to continue.

If you feel you can offer Lou Lou a caring, loving home, which is quiet and where there are no stresses, please complete our online adoption application form UKRCC Adoption Form

Photo to follow...


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

feel so sad for her, shes had a time of it! I really hope she finds a new home where she can be happy again, good luck xxxxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou has now got a home


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

So pleased!


----------

